# 4400 acres Bartow, Cherokee



## HardCoreHunter

Etowah Sportsman's Club has gone through some changes the last few years.  Mainly reduced pressure, reduced buck harvest.  The results are starting to show.  We have done this with some rule changes, but mainly it's been a shift in hunters ideals.  This shift has been moving from hunter toward manager.  We are not a trophy club, but I would call us a Quality Managed Club.  24 hours a day, 7 days a week many of us are working on, thinking about, getting ready for that next hunt.  If this sounds like you, and you are looking for a club in this area, we would like to meet with you and show you the property.

We have Turkey, Deer, Bear, Hogs on the property.  The habitat is diverse, with anything from clear cut to mature thinned pines.  Many hardwood bottoms, several creeks, almost 40 foodplots.  Camping is primitive, no power or water.  

Memberships run from June-June and include kids up to 18 or 21 if they are full time students.  We have 75 member on 4400 acres. Memberships are 750 after you work two workdays you get 100 back. We currently have 4 spots available.  

If you would like to learn more about the club you can go here http://etowahsportsmansclub.com/index.htm or call, email David 706-280-5739 davidtownsend2005@windstream.net You can also call, email Eli 770-633-5006 eli4819@bellsouth.net.


----------



## outdoorsman 52

Any turkey only memberships?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

No sorry


----------



## Deerhunter1989

Hey in interested in the land. I just wanted to know details of where the club is and if u can upload or send me more photos thanks 6787498010


----------



## HardCoreHunter

GaDestroyer, we're looking forward to it as well.  Sounds like a good group of like minded new friends possibly coming aboard.

The bow only land is in the city of Adairsville.  Most of the other property is off of 411 north of 140.  Basically you can go from Fairmount to Waleska and be on our property the whole time.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Here are some pics of our newest management tactic, predator control.  As of this morning we have taken 13 off of the property.


















With the reduced pressure, two weeks in a row we have been able to stalk up on and harvest pigs.


----------



## GA DAWG

Those are some good deer pics.  Any of em killed? Any bear killed?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

We have cut way back on our deer kills.  Not because we don't see them, just letting them grow.  Bears we usually kill one a year.  Most people that see them let them go because they don't want to fool with them.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Just in case some of you missed it.  If you buy now you get two turkey seasons.  It is $800, but most turkey only memberships are at least $400, if you can find one.  We offer more land than most and have a real strong turkey population.


----------



## Badge 33

Btt


----------



## chadeugene

I'd love to join the club if you still have opening after Turkey season.  I'm just not a big turkey hunter.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

If your interested, come on out meet some of us, see the property, etc...  We're not as busy right now as we will be in the coming months.

Turkey hunters, we have 10 spots open.


----------



## chadeugene

I've just got one more question before I begin to pursue membership.  I have a 2 wheel drive truck, and don't have an ATV.  Would I have trouble accessing the property without 4x4?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Four wheel gives you more flexibility and options to get deeper into the property.But we do have several members that get by with two wheel drive. Come on out and we will drive some of the roads


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Here are more shots of the property.


----------



## Eddy M.

Interested in your club- checked the web site many times in the past and it looks great-- mainly a deer hunter- single shot pistols and like to still hunt  -     interested if you have openings after the turkey season offer is over -  thanks   Eddy


----------



## lilbear830

Sounds like alot of fun. Do you have any ducks?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

I've seen a few wood ducks on one of our creeks.


----------



## khicken

very interested in a deer mebership and would like to see the property please put me on a list if any openings are still avalible after turkey season 9048133947


----------



## HardCoreHunter

If you want to see the property, right now is the best time.  I'm available in the afternoons and on Saturdays.  Once turkey season is winding down we will sell any memberships left for $650.  Our memberships sell first come first serve.  With the response I have had on here, they will go fast.  If you wait until then to see the property and make a decision, you'll probably miss out.  Once these ten memberships are sold we won't have anything available until June.  I don't know how many spots will be open, but I don't think it will be many, maybe 5 or so.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

I snapped this pic from my truck last Fri.  Ten toms in one group with one putting on a show.






This was the best strutting pic I caught last spring.


----------



## Flintridge

How many hunters are on the bow only land?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

There were probably 10-15 that visited the land during the season.  With only 3-5 that hunted that tract on a regular basis.  I don't think anyone hunted there exclusively. Most of the time members accessed the property by foot or in a pickup.  I only know of one member that took his ATV, once.  I only know of 1-2 turkey hunters that hunt there.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

We have 8 memberships left.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

This Saturday we're having a workday, followed by a cookout, with a few activities.  If anyone wants to come out and see the property, Saturday would be a good time to do so.  I can show you around in the morning, and then we'll feed ya.


----------



## khicken

is this one of the scheduled work days?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Yes


----------



## HardCoreHunter

7 memberships left


----------



## lilbear830

Where are you located?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Our property basically stretches from Fairmount to Waleska.  North of hwy 140 east of hwy 411


----------



## HardCoreHunter

6 memberships left


----------



## bubbabuck

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Heck yeah ! Congrats on the porkers... Pictures of the club look great also. Foks if you want a quality place to hunt with all species to hunt this is the place to be..quality members is hard to come by these days..



Brian, dude I'm thinking hard on this one!...Needing a place to bow hunt sep-oct before I head out west......plus I moved to west cobb....be mighty close !!

I could watch your back.....you know....make sure you change shoes before you try stomping a rattle copper mouth to death !!!


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Here are a couple more pics


----------



## tmanfrmtn

PM sent


----------



## Gadestroyer74

bubbabuck said:


> Brian, dude I'm thinking hard on this one!...Needing a place to bow hunt sep-oct before I head out west......plus I moved to west cobb....be mighty close !!
> 
> I could watch your back.....you know....make sure you change shoes before you try stomping a rattle copper mouth to death !!!


Bubba that bow only track holds some good deer might be something for you to look at.. I here you making me some special stomping shoes ??


----------



## HardCoreHunter

5 memberships left.


----------



## bubbabuck

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Bubba that bow only track holds some good deer might be something for you to look at.. I here you making me some special stomping shoes ??



Dude....Im making you some special running shoes!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Bahaha !!  Bubba you can teach me to run like forest and stomp like a pro !! Y'all this is a great place to hunt and become friends with  folks good bunch of folks here  ... Come on up bubba !


----------



## HardCoreHunter

4 memberships left


----------



## khicken

been out both days this weekend and saw a good amount of deer walked right up within 10 yards of a huge doe also a TON of turkeys and saw a few pigs too!!


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Three memberships left


----------



## HardCoreHunter

One membership Left


----------



## HardCoreHunter

At this time we have sold the last of the remaining 2012/13 memberships.  Our current members have until June 1st to renew.  In June we will open sales back up to the public.  There will be some memberships available in June.  I don't have any way to know how many.  From the response I've had I don't expect to be many.  Any memberships that are available will go fast.

I'll be glad to show the property to anyone that is interested in trying to grab a spot in June.  Please don't wait until June to see the club.  We have several people that have made up their mind and are ready to join June 1st.  Any memberships available they may get, without needing a tour.

If you have any question or would like to make an appointment, you can contact me, Eli, at eli4819@bellsouth.net or 770-633-5006


----------



## Badge 33

June is coming on fast and we are going to have a few membership packages availablle.  If interested in seeing the property you can  e-mail Eli Phillips at eli4819@bellsouth.net  or call him 770-633-5006.  Another contact is David Townsend at davidtownsend2005@windstream.net or call me at 706-280-5739.


----------



## Badge 33

Btt


----------



## Badge 33

Btt


----------



## HMwolfpup

This is a great club. I was a member for several years but in the last couple wasn't getting up there enough to justify the membership. If I had more time and money I would have never quit. The club was really starting to get the food plots in shape while I was a member. Saw plenty of dear and turkey (my only turkeys came off that club). Great folks and with the reduced number of members I doubt there is a better club in NW GA. 

Good luck guys. I hope to rejoin you again one day!


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Hi Dan, its good to hear from you.  Thank you for the kind words.  Your welcome back anytime


----------



## dawglover73

I was a member of this club about 20 years ago.  It is some of the prettiest land you will find.  I loved the property.  I left because of a few issues that I hear have since ironed themselves out.  I am on my 20th season at my current club, but looking at these pictures makes me want to join both of them this year.  And, we have done the same thing with the yotes.  Get them out of there as fast as you can.  Nothing good comes of that problem.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

With members renewing last minute and new guys getting in, we have been slammed since the 1st of June.  Now that the smoke is starting to clear, it looks like we have 11 open memberships.  

I'm available most afternoons during the week and on Saturdays to show the property.  If your interested call, text, or email me 770-633-5006, eli4819@bellsouth.net ask for Eli, Thanks


----------



## Eddy M.

I need to contact a friend that was interested when you first posted then I'll shoot you a pm/e-mail


----------



## Badge 33

Looks like 8 membership packages remaining as of today.


----------



## Badge 33

5 membership packages remaining.


----------



## trackmaster

wow. this looks to be an awsome club. any openings left.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

5 Left.


----------



## Badge 33

I think there are 4 membership packages remaining.


----------



## Badge 33

Btt


----------



## Badge 33

One membership package still available.


----------



## Badge 33

The Membership package is sold pending delivery of the funds.  When the transaction is finished we will be sold out for this year. Any open memberships for next year will go on sell to the public on June 1, 2014.


----------



## Badge 33

We are offically "sold out".  Any open membership package for the 2014/2015 season will go on sell to the public on June 1st , 2014.


----------



## HOJO

Would be interested in joining next year. What will the membership fee be?


----------



## CRMOLOCK

I will also be interested in joining 2014


----------



## CarlVanWagner

IF you have any 2014 memberships open up please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## mtstephens18

Same here.   I pm'd the OP and he hasn't answered.  Don't know if he is still involved with this club or not


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I'm interested, PM me if you have slots...


----------



## howee24

When will u have a tally and start looking for new members for 2014 deer season?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Please read post #63


----------



## jshedd

*2014 Season*

I'm interested in 2014 season. Do you have any openings?


----------



## 1Gabowhunter

Please put me on the list for 2 memberships come June.  Interested in buying spouse and guest memberships with them both if possible.


----------



## davidkelly8489

do you guys have any openings right now  for the 2014 /2015 season


----------



## OLE ROD

If your saying everybody gets two stands. For me thats to much locked up land!????????


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Interested, email sent...


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Guys, I'm getting more inquiries each day than I can keep up with.  I'm going to post an update here, hopefully it will help answer some of your questions.

At this time we are sold out!  Current members are now renewing, and have until June to do so.  I'm sure there will be some spots that open up, but until we get a little further into the renewal process I won't know how many.  

The bow only property that we had sold.  Because we lost that land we're reducing the number of members this year to 75.  Our acreage for this year will be 4400+/-.  There is one large tract, with two more a close distance away.  Of the two, one is around 300 acres, the other 550. Memberships this year will $750.  After you work two workdays you will get $100 refunded back to you.

We always look for additional land.  If we pick up any other tracts we will increase the number of members accordingly.  This is the only way we will sell any additional memberships.  Even if your willing to pay more, we won't add any "extra" spots".  I've had several ask.  

If anyone would like to see the property, I will be glad to show you around.  I would like to wait until we get a little further into the year.  Maybe toward the end of turkey season.  

If anyone has specific questions, that they don't see on this thread, I'll be glad to answer them. Call or email me eli4819@bellsouth.net 770-633-5006.

Eli


----------



## 1Gabowhunter

I'm very interested and haven't been able to get an email response.  Please let me know when you can show property and if I can join.  Cash in hand.


----------



## FNG65

Do you have any openings for june 2014/15? Also I am an older brand new hunter looking for somewhere close to Woodstock with a bunch of guys that could show me how it's done. Would that be your club or could you recommend a good one for me.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

For 2014 we will have 4400 acres and 75 members.  At this time we need to fill 10 spots.  If anyone is interested give me a call.  My cell # is 770-633-5006 or eli4819@bellsouth.net


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Top notch ran place here ! Hate to here you lost the bow land


----------



## HardCoreHunter

Thank you for the comments!  Yes, we hated loosing that tract.


----------



## deadend

HardCoreHunter said:


> Thank you for the comments!  Yes, we hated loosing that tract.



Email sent!


----------



## HardCoreHunter

We have 7 memberships left.  If your interested give me a call.  Here are a couple bucks we pulled from a camera last weekend.


----------



## blackfin77

You still have spots left?


----------



## kangry

Do you currently have any openings left for the 2014 deer season?


----------



## Hot Shot

Do you have any openings in your club


----------



## rmeints

I will be in Michigan hunting starting this weekend but I would love to get involved with a club like Etowah, I'll send an email.  The pics are great by the way!


----------



## Joe 2

I am curious about any openings left as well.


----------



## jamully3

Are there any openings for 2015-2016? PM me if so. Thanks.


----------



## barberboys

Do u have any membership for 2015


----------



## Gamecock

Interested as well for '15. Ideal location of a club for me.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

I didn't realize anyone was posting to this thread, thought the forum sent a email when post were made.  Sorry guys.  

We are sold out.  If any spots open up it won't be until June. Get in touch with me the first of May. I'll have a better idea of how many spots will be open and can start showing the land.


----------



## HardCoreHunter

I have four openings for the 2015/16 season.  There may be more as we get closer to June.  If you interested let me know


----------



## Eddy M.

VERY interested Eddy M. in Marietta  I have been looking at your club for a few years on Woodys  --- looks great -- I would like to check out the land with someone - PM me    Eddy


----------



## mbrowland

*Interested*

What are the fees?


----------



## HardCoreHunter

750, after you work two workdays you will get 100 refunded back.  We have 4400 acres, 75 members


----------



## HardCoreHunter

I will be showing the property tomorrow Saturday 5-9-15.  If anyone is interested in seeing the property I have room for more appointments.


----------



## Badge 33

Btt


----------



## Badge 33

It appears we will have a few openings come June 1, 2015.  Dues are $650 + $100 workday deposit which is returned after the completion of 2 work days.  If interested please call Eli Phillips at 770-633-5006 or Dave Townsend at 706-280-5739.


----------



## Badge 33

Btt


----------



## Badge 33

It looks like we will have 12 spots available.  10 are single membership packages and 2 are guest membership packages. The dues for a single membership is $650 + $100 workday deposit which is returned after the completion of 2 work days.  The guest membership packages are an additional $250.  If interested please call Eli Phillips at 770-633-5006 or Dave Townsend at 706-280-5739.


----------



## msbowhnter

Do you guys allow Dogs to be run for hogs on your club?


----------



## RBARKER

Do you have any openings in your club?


----------



## Badge 33

As far as dogs for hogs we really do not have that large of a hog population.  It would have to be approved by the Board members for dogs to be used for Hogs on a limited basic after the end of deer season.


----------



## Badge 33

I think there are 3-4 membership packages still available for the 2015/2016 season remaining.  You will need to contact Eli Phillips at 770-633-5006  if interested.


----------



## humblehunter22

Is the price 750 to join? And what about lodging or camping areas. Have a wife and a newborn son would there be somewhere they could stay if my wife wanted to go hunting with me?


----------



## Badge 33

Etowah Sportsman Club has sold out for the 2015/2016 Hunting Season.  We will start selling membership packages for the 2016/2017 Hunting  Season on June 1, 2016.  Thanks everyone and be safe  while enjoying yourself in the outdoors.


----------



## Babyhuey69

I am a 66 year old VietNam vet.  Looking for a club for me and my grandson.  Please contact me here or email me.  Dick_lindgren@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

Babyhuey69 said:


> I am a 66 year old VietNam vet.  Looking for a club for me and my grandson.  Please contact me here or email me.  Dick_lindgren@yahoo.com
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for your service! 

How many folks will be in the club for 2016-2017?


----------



## yanknga

Interested for 2016 & 2017 season. Please reply with details.


----------

